# Sanyo PLV-Z5 worth fixing?



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Shacksters, my venerable and much enjoyed Z5 is developing what I think are age problems. There is a ever growing yellowish blob in the center of the scren and after installing a new lamp there are blue, constantly changing ghostish images in the background. Both of these problems would probably not be noticed by the average viewer but I can see them and thats the problem. My question is, is this pj worth sending to Sanyo for repairs? As I said it has a new lamp with low hours and yes the 3 year warranty has lapsed. Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

How much do they charge for service? It could just need cleaning or you could have a bad ploarizing filter or bad panel.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Thats what I was hoping to find out. Does anyone have any experience with sending a pj to Sanyo post warranty? Oh and btw I tried cleaning to no avail and the filters are new as well.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I thought that some consumers had good experiences with their service: definitely check into it since you have a new bulb.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Instal said:


> Thats what I was hoping to find out. Does anyone have any experience with sending a pj to Sanyo post warranty? Oh and btw I tried cleaning to no avail and the filters are new as well.


Well if it's gonna be more than the z60 it's probably not worth the cost, but if it's half the price then I'd give it a go.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

If nothing else, could relocate it to another room and upgrade your main room?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Instal said:


> Thats what I was hoping to find out. Does anyone have any experience with sending a pj to Sanyo post warranty? Oh and btw I tried cleaning to no avail and the filters are new as well.


What level of cleaning did you do?

Why don't you call them and get the information directly rather than the hearsay that you will get asking others.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> What level of cleaning did you do?
> 
> Why don't you call them and get the information directly rather than the hearsay that you will get asking others.


All I dd was use the squeeze ball duster that comes with the pj. What else can I do in the way of cleaning?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Unless you are familiar with this type of technology at the light path level, I would not do anything more to clean it. It may need to be completely taken apart and the filters, mirrors, lenses, and panels cleaned. You might also have a defect in one of those parts.

Call Sanyo and see what they charge to service it.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

My thanks to all for your input


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Heres what I found out from Sanyo Canada. I thought this information might be usefull for someone else in the same situation.

The blue panel is not available as individual parts. It comes with the red and green panel as a whole assembly from the factory. The cost of this panel assembly is about $1,000. There are many polarizes and the price ranged from $50 to $100, labour is $90 per hour. Our shipping address and general service information are as follows.

So there it is, looks like its time to start PJ shopping!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Having the panels bonded to the prism like that is not uncommon these days. It could be one of the less expensive parts or just needing a cleaning. I do these but it is likely not cost effective to ship it down here.


----------

